# The Snake Return



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

WHO MARKED OUT? I MARKED OUT BRO


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

OMG THAT WAS INCREDIBLE

confirmed for rumble spot.

and i fucking loved dean trying not to smile lol


----------



## Orton_Legacy (Jan 20, 2009)

"It's PG Jake, it's PG!"


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

MY PENIS EXPLODED MATE


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Ambrose was marking like crazy.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Absolutely fucking incredible. Thank you DDP.

And to think, the last time I saw Jake in a ring was when this line was said:

"The first thing I want to be done is to get that piece of crap out of my ring!"


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

God bless DDP

Jake looks awesome


----------



## Sandow_hof (May 14, 2013)

Orton_Legacy said:


> "It's PG Jake, it's PG!"


I heard that to!! Hahaha wonder what he was gonna do!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The pop would have been insane had he returned in front of a crowd that actually wanted to watch wrestling and not sit on its fucking hands for the entire show.

Welcome back, Jake!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I nearly had tears in my eyes. So great seeing Jake in the ring--wish he would've done a DDT, but I'll take what I can get.


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

Totally fucking marked out. You could tell Ambrose was almost giddy during that segment.


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

I marked, no denying that one. Hell, look at that smile on Ambrose's face at the end. What a way to end an Old School Raw, loved it.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

So good. Too bad that Baltimore crowd's memory doesn't go back more than 5 years.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

so happy to see him healthy looking. love that guy, amazing wrestler he has more wrestling psychology in his finger than all of WWE has combined, he's pure genius!

i want him in the rumble BAD.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

He looked GREAT. I'd be surprised if he isn't a Rumble entrant.

:mark:


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Ambrose was marking out inside! Tried hard to contain the excitement :lol


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

That was awesome. But, we all have to thank one man who spearheaded the new and improved Jake Roberts.

DDP. Thank you. (Y)


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> The pop would have been insane had he returned in front of a crowd that actually wanted to watch wrestling and not sit on its fucking hands for the entire show.
> 
> Welcome back, Jake!


this is true, i cant imagine if he returned in toronto, chicago, MSG… would've blown the roof off.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Made up for the mediocrity that was most of the show after the first segment. So happy for Jake, he's looking in great shape right now and healthy. Hope to see him DDT a few heads in the Rumble. :mark:


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

That was EPIC!!!! I marked out ... and Jake looked SOOOOO good!!!!

He looks so well!!!! ... If only they'd bring Martel back for one of these Raw's sometime, one of Jake's biggest and most best known feuds was with Martel!


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Must've been Ambrose's dream night! Man, I totally marked the fuck out! Thank you WWE!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you DDP.

I hope Jake gets his rumble wish


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

How long do you think until we see Da Bad Guy, Razor Ramon back?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Awesome. Completely unexpected in a good way. You could tell Ambrose was marking hard bro.

Maybe we'll see a Hall appearance this year as well.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

the fucking crowd though

i was still hyped


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Fuckin' awesome.

And seeing Ambrose mark out while having that Snake on him was even better. :lol


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Glad to see him. He seems to be doing well.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

If only they were in somewhere like New York or Chicago.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

I lost the rest of my voice marking out so hard:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: oh my God. I had to rewind my dvr. The music, his swag, the ddt chants, THE FUCKING SNAKE!!!! He looked great. Ambrose couldn't even hold his excitement.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

I havent seen RAW yet. BUT JAKE THE FUCKING SNAKE HOLY SHIT.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I FUCKING DID! HARD! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

god bless


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Man, that was totally awesome to see Roberts back! I just wish the crowd could have given him a better ovation, I so wish RAW was in a place like New York or something. Hopefully this means that Roberts will be an entrant in the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

The lesson is never give up


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

DDP flipping lives around. Insane.

JAKE THE F*CKING SNAKE ROBERTSSSSSSS.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jake saved that horrendous main event match. Praise the Jake!


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Jammy said:


> I havent seen RAW yet. BUT JAKE THE FUCKING SNAKE HOLY SHIT.


Aww mate, the fact you now know has ruined the element of surprise for you ... that said, you'll still mark out lol

Who didn't mark out????? I think the fact we all know what Jake has been through and how well he has done also from it all has just made us mark out even more so, it was so unexpected.

One thing worth noting ... isn't it much better when we don't hear about rumours or spoilers on everything wrestling related??? I really wish more people would consider that when writing certain title topics here on the forum (IE Rumoured Jake The Snake return for example) ... even if that rumour is false, if it happens you kinda has 'some' expectation and it ruins it.

But yeah, this man here is the greatest!!!










I bet he was buzzing knowing what was coming ... I love DDP!!!


----------



## vegasmann (Sep 2, 2007)

Great suprise ending. The snake looked real good. God bless DDP you a good man


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

DDP definitely deserves a HOF spot for the miracles he pulled off.


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

Londrick said:


> Awesome. Completely unexpected in a good way. You could tell Ambrose was marking hard bro.


_:lol yeah that was funny how Ambrose was trying so hard avoiding corpsing the entire time while laying there with the snake, dude was in heaven though for such a moment in his career. But yeah would love to see Jake enter the Rumble shame the shitty crowd didn't know who he was but once I heard the theme I :mark: hopefully Scott Hall shows up sometime this year also_


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## kronos96 (Nov 22, 2006)

That was an awesome segment. Totally unexpected.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> DDP definitely deserves a HOF spot for the miracles he pulled off.


He deserves *MORE* than a Hall Of Fame induction ... the guy should be *KNIGHTED!!*

And that's for real ....


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I was speechless. Couldn't believe it. I'm wondering if he appeared here, what are the chances of Scott Hall being a surprise Rumble entry?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Ambrose had one hell of a night, marking out over Roddy Piper *AND* Jake 'The Snake' Roberts .... that dude had it made tonight!!! lol


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> He deserves *MORE* than a Hall Of Fame induction ... the guy should be *KNIGHTED!!*
> 
> And that's for real ....


Haha I agree so much


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

My jaw was literally dropped.

I don't remember last time I've been so shocked so see someone. I *never* thought Jake would be back. It was AMAZING.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

Headliner said:


> I was speechless. Couldn't believe it. I'm wondering if he appeared here, what are the chances of Scott Hall being a surprise Rumble entry?


Scott Hall is 55 years old with a fake hip and a pacemaker, he'd have to win the rumble because he couldn't get thrown out


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

Itami said:


> My jaw was literally dropped.
> 
> I don't remember last time I've been so shocked so see someone. I *never* thought Jake would be back. It was AMAZING.


me too!!!

shitty raw turned into epic in 1 minute


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I know this is about Jake, but let me tell you, DDP has to be one of the most loving and caring guys I've ever known. And this from a personal standpoint. He helped -me- on my road to losing weight and staying healthy. It wasn't just some "buy DVDs" shit, either. This man is a real good person, and god bless him. Jake is in good hands.

Now, we can only hope for Hall to come to the Royal Rumble soon~


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Headliner said:


> I was speechless. Couldn't believe it. I'm wondering if he appeared here, *what are the chances of Scott Hall being a surprise Rumble entry?*


Please let this happen :moyes1


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Now all we need is Razor Ramon to return!


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Dudechi said:


> Scott Hall is 55 years old with a fake hip and a pacemaker, he'd have to win the rumble because he couldn't get thrown out


You have no idea how wrong you are.. Have you even seen his progress at all?

He has been helping teach his son in the ring and getting involved due to DDP's Yoga he could easily get thrown out of the Rumble.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Don't even care for a Hall rumble appearance. Any RAW will do. Arrive, Hey yo, throw toothpick, Outsiders' Edge, Leave. I'll be happy.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

theatb said:


> Must've been Ambrose's dream night! Man, I totally marked the fuck out! Thank you WWE!


Think Reigns and Rollins faught with Ambrose over who got to meet Damien up close and personal? I bet they all wanted it.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Great ending, crowd sucked but healthy Jake is what I marked for.. I almost wish they waited til the rumble.. This tells me it won't happen


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

One of my greatest things I've seen in a long time. One of my top back on television after everything that man has been through. God bless Jake the Snake Roberts. I loved every second of it.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

I want DDP Yoga now. Look what it did for Jake!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I couldn't even see the fucking thing, power went out here for an hour and just came back on, but I read about it. It's nice to see Jake and all but it's unacceptable that they're still making Ambrose look like complete dog shit.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I couldn't even see the fucking thing, power went out here for an hour and just came back on, but I read about it. It's nice to see Jake and all but it's unacceptable that they're still making Ambrose look like complete dog shit.


On the contrary, it is rather appropriate.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Natsuke said:


> I know this is about Jake, but let me tell you, DDP has to be one of the most loving and caring guys I've ever known. And this from a personal standpoint. He helped -me- on my road to losing weight and staying healthy. It wasn't just some "buy DVDs" shit, either. This man is a real good person, and god bless him. Jake is in good hands.
> 
> Now, we can only hope for Hall to come to the Royal Rumble soon~


I want to meet him, I've met quite a few legends and spent time with them (who were also absolutely great in the majority it's unreal) ... but I REALLY wanna meet DDP, not for his wrestling career (although I love and admire that) ... but for what he's done for others and how nice a guy he is, if only the world was filled with more DDP's .... I mean that too, seriously!!!!

I would mark out like fuck if Rick Martel ever returned on screen again, but Jake Roberts is the absolute RIGHT choice over anyone ... and I definitely did mark out for Jake big time when he came on ... I couldn't believe it, I recognised his music straight away ... and was like JAKE!!!! lol

Jake has gone through so much it makes it more special that he returned, and more exciting too ... like I say, I'd have marked out for Martel (for example) ... but right now, I don't think a better return and surprise could have beaten Jake 'The Snake' Roberts .... and kudos to him also for his determination too and getting himself looking SO well (which he looked GREAT!!!!!).

I'm hoping this year is the year Jake Roberts gets inducted into the Hall Of Fame too, it'd be a great incentive to him and much deserved also, his wrestling career goes without saying but the fact he's got himself on the straight and narrow too ... he deserves a huge pat on the back for this ... not everyone can do what he has done, and this is what we have to recognise and remember, a lot of people fall rock bottom and don't 'really' make it out again as good as what they once were, Jake looks BETTER than he ever has ... and this is what needs to be noticed I think.

DDP is a fucking legend .... he really is, a TRUE hero ... this shows without a doubt and Jake deserves such a huge pat on the back for his will power, determination and recovery too ... nothing more to say really in regards to this.

Get Jake in the Hall Of Fame ... and give DDP a knighthood!!!! (No shit, I'm serious!!!)


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

one other thing.. Jake should be brought on as an agent or something.. He still has so much to give the biz and teaching young guys about promos.. guys that are products of the WWE system would be so beneficial.


----------



## Finlay12 (Mar 12, 2008)

I was very shocked and excited very happy for him and DDP they both look amazing very happy that he got that moment.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

You all notice that Jake french kissed the new Damien?


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I couldn't even see the fucking thing, power went out here for an hour and just came back on, but I read about it. It's nice to see Jake and all but it's unacceptable that they're still making Ambrose look like complete dog shit.


I'm starting to think your trolling with all this complaining. First he was with piper and he couldn't handle not marking out when snake came. He was rather blessed to be in segments with guys like that.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Holy fucking shit guys he looks great! just make him a manager or something and please let him keep the snake!


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

I marked. Too bad crowd shit on his return fpalm


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Idk who he is lol


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Nimbus said:


> Idk who he is lol


John Cena fan?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I couldn't even see the fucking thing, power went out here for an hour and just came back on, but I read about it. It's nice to see Jake and all but it's unacceptable that they're still making Ambrose look like complete dog shit.


Man, complaining again loooool


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Shikamaru said:


> I'm starting to think your trolling with all this complaining. First he was with piper and he couldn't handle not marking out when snake came. He was rather blessed to be in segments with guys like that.


Tell me about it lol, have you seen some of his other posts lol .... there is a lot of complainers on this forum but this dude actually stands out above them all (and that's says something) lol 

'John Cena has said that he will never again win a title and that he's turned heel' - Yeah but he's still wearing a green fucking shirt ain't he?

'Vince McMahon has said that he's scrapping the PG era and we're getting back to pure hardcore wrestling' - Yeah but no doubt the blades they use to juice with will be will be less fucking silver looking than what they were back in the day.

Sort it out dude!!!!!


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Nice to see him back and doing so well. Hopefully he stays sober now.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Sounds like the best part of Raw.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Tell me about it lol, have you seen some of his other posts lol .... there is a lot of complainers on this forum but this dude actually stands out above them all (and that's says something) lol
> 
> 'John Cena has said that he will never again win a title and that he's turned heel' - Yeah but he's still wearing a green fucking shirt ain't he?
> 
> ...


WWE could change their minds today and push Dean, win every title and become the best ever. He'd be like. . . . . but it wasn't like how it was in the indy's this is why i don't believe in this company don't know how to do anything right.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> Sounds like the best part of Raw.


Yep, and it happened in the last 2 minutes! :lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Okay, I have to see this then.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

The crowd fucking sucked as Jake should've gotten a better pop. But Ambrose marking out like a noob totally made up for it. 

Big ups to DDP for working miracles with Jake.


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

_For those that missed it tonight :mark:_


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

It's just amazing. The guy was in such shit with himself before. The drugs, alcohol and everything and seeing him looking so great and healthly made me happy. 

I heard Scott Hall was doing way better in DDP's yoga as well. I'm dying to see how he looks.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

s i Ç said:


> _For those that missed it tonight :mark:_


:clap Man, Jake looks great. Looks like DDP's yoga did wonders for him.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

> JakeSnakeDDT ‏@JakeSnakeDDT 1h
> So...anything good happen on #oldschoolraw ?





> JakeSnakeDDT ‏@JakeSnakeDDT 21m
> "My History is Not My Destiny"...and neither is yours...Thank you to the WWE and more importantly all the fans. This is not the end...


He must be in the Rumble!


----------



## Boliever (Jan 7, 2014)

It was the most emotional wrestling moment that I've ever witnessed. It's great to see Jake so healthy, happy, and in a WWE ring again. DDP has been a Godsend.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

I would like to see him in the rumble and then get into the hall of fame (if he isn't already in it). He deserves both.

But I'm not sure he's in good enough shape to enter, mess around a little, and be thrown out of the rumble. I noticed how he didn't engage in anything physical tonight. He waited ringside for Punk and the New Age Outlaws to put down the Shield before coming in to do his snake thing.


----------



## true rebel (May 31, 2011)

I felt like a child tonight. I absolutely can't wait to see Razor again. He is one of my all time favorites.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

I've watched that video a couple times now, by far my favorite part of the show. I'll totally flip if Jake comes back for the Rumble.


----------



## iamnotanugget (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Its been so long since we saw him that when his music hit it took me a second to figure out whose music it was. Its awesome to see jake again, he looked great.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## markdeez33 (Jan 30, 2012)

That was absolutely and utterly AMAZING. I was going NUTS in here. 

Ambrose was trying hard not to smile, he was loving every second of it. Great moment.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Jake the Snake :mark: :mark: :mark:

Now all I want is for DA BAD GUY to come out, toss his toothpick, Hey Yo and school some punks. Razor4Rumble please!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

_I :mark: out big time. He hasn't looked that good in years._


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Breakin' kayfabe for the Snake!


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

Emotion Blur said:


> I nearly had tears in my eyes. So great seeing Jake in the ring--wish he would've done a DDT, but I'll take what I can get.


EXACT same. tears in my fucking eyes. the WHOLE time I saw DDP, especially when they announced all the legends on the stage, I was like-- how come no Jake? even for a segment? come on! 

And then they fucking CLOSE with him! 

Jeezuz. 

As a man who's struggled with his own ghosts for a long, long time... seeing Scott and Jake doing so well. Fuck. 

That was just a special moment. Anyone who disses RAW for the next month can suck a big fat dick. Because that was worth the price of admission right there. (Okay, maybe I'm too excited, but I don't care). lol


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Now I know it's cliche as hell, but this time it's truly fitting:
*That was awesome.*

Not only were all of us old-school fans marking, but everyone in the damn ring was too when that music hit. 
Jake is the quintessence of the word LEGEND.

Congrats Jake! Tonight was your night. Hope you keep up with the DDP yoga and your recovery. (Y)


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

theatb said:


> Must've been Ambrose's dream night! Man, I totally marked the fuck out! Thank you WWE!


It was! (Y)

First Ambrose and Piper...then Snake...he was smiling at the end...was pretty cool


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Scott Hall...one of the guys of course who has also done marvelous with DDP Yoga tweeted this:


> Scott Hall ‏@SCOTTHALLNWO 1h
> Congrats to Jake the Snake Roberts on his return to [email protected]


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

That was awesome. Hearing Jake Roberts theme song reminded me of the classic 80's music from that time as well. I'm sure Dean Ambrose was happy to take the honor of getting a snake put onto him. His smile said it all.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

That was fucking awesome. Although I'm not sure what would've been cooler between what actually happened or having Hogan come out tonight and Jake as an absolute surprise rumble entrant.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Man, complaining again loooool


I'm glad you find it so funny, but really, it's getting to the point where people should be worried for this guys career, because I don't remember the last show he was on where he looked good. If it was less than 3 months ago I'd be shocked.


----------



## AmazingTyler (Apr 10, 2013)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> WHO MARKED OUT? I MARKED OUT BRO


I did as well dude best LEGEND return of the night! Loved THE SNAKE being put on Dean Ambrose!


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

He looks so much better, good for him glad to see him cleaned up. Also lol at Ambrose trying hard not to smile during it all


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> WHO MARKED OUT? I MARKED OUT BRO


You know who else marked out? Dean Ambrose. Bless his heart, he kissed that snake.

(A million fangirls are jealous that the snake got to sit on his face for an entire segment.)


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

Ambrose has to eliminate him from the Rumble.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

_Rumble or not, seeing Jake in such good shape is awesome. He was the MVP tonight, even overshadowed Piper. Best legend on the show._


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

I marked like a bitch the second the theme started playing. I wasn't expecting to see Jake look so healthy. 

Thank You chants @ DDP.


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

Nimbus said:


> Idk who he is lol


What the fuck? How can you not know who Jake the Snake is? Then again most of that crowd was asleep.

I just re watched it I can't believe how quiet the crowd were.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

God, talk about a hero of my childhood...I marked out the moment that music hit...and to be honest it really touched my heart to see him walk down that isle again after all the demons he has faced in his life.

Even if that was the last time he walks into a WWE ring, It was a great moment


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

Its just a shame that he came out to the most undeserving crowd.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

I had forgotten most of the details of his past addictions and life in general since it's been a while. I knew he was in bad shape before but my memory was fuzzy. I watched his documentary and read a least a dozen essay long articles to catch up, and fuck that crowd. Seriously. That man should of had a standing ovation for everything he's been through and for his legendary career in wrestling.


----------



## Argothar (Apr 2, 2012)

Man, I marked out like a little bitch. Literally felt like I wanted to shake the dudes hand for being there, he looks fucking great off the drugs and booze! DDP turned this guy around, and both he and Jack The Snake should have got huge as fuck pops, crowd let them down!


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> I marked like a bitch the second the theme started playing. I wasn't expecting to see Jake look so healthy.
> 
> Thank You chants @ DDP.


The jacket helped-- to be honest, he still looks like a 'legend' in ring attire right now (I'm a HUGE mark, so don't worry here)... but I think by the Rumble he can get closer to being able to put out something enjoyable. As long as he's not 'THE' surprise, I think he'll do fine. What a great night.


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

Man that feeling the chills up your spine, it was awesome.



Orton_Legacy said:


> "It's PG Jake, it's PG!"


I noticed it too


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I've never had a mark out moment like that watching wrestling. I just watched it now and it was a complete surprise. When I saw DDP on the show I was hoping they might have Jake but had given up and forgotten about the idea by the end of the show. Then the music hit and I couldn't believe it.

Fuck. I feel really emotional now.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

was awesome seeing Jake Roberts back and I hope that he's going to be in the Rumble and maybe in the Hall Of Fame. As for Ambrose, the guy has got my respect. You know that he knows this business and was a fan as a kid and it was one of his dreams for Jake to return and put the snake on him. He has a lot of respect for this business and that's what matters. I can't say the same thing for bitches like the Ryback and any other stupid fucks that got in this business only for the money and fame.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I have a signed Jake The Snake Roberts picture on my wall, from when they did that donate thing to pay for his shoulder surgery. So in some small way I feel like I have been a part of Jakes journey back to the WWE and if I'm totally honest I had a small tear in my eye when he walked to the ring. 

What a LEGEND!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I did. He looks great!


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

There were times when Mr. Roberts reached such depths, that it seemed as though he would become just another sad statistic, another great wrestler winding up dead in a sleazy motel room thanks to his addictions.
I think that's why this moment was so good, because it showed us how far he's come, and how bravely he's fought with his demons, and that he's won and came out the other side as a stronger man.
I have nothing but respect for Jake Roberts.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

If Jake is completely healthy again, give him a creative advisory role immediately to give us some goddamn awesome booking


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Lariatoh! said:


> If Jake is completely healthy again, give him a creative advisory role immediately to *give us some goddamn awesome booking*


This man knows. That would be great, something regular for him.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

DDP maybe a legit life saver.

Without him, you wouldn't of seen Jake, and if you did, it would of been more of a depressing sight.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

Lariatoh! said:


> If Jake is completely healthy again, give him a creative advisory role immediately to give us some goddamn awesome booking





Klee said:


> This man knows. That would be great, something regular for him.


bring Scott Hall with him too.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

I thought RAW was over, so i walked to the kitchen and suddenly i heard Jake's music! I didn't know how fast to rush back to the TV. What a great moment to close out RAW.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I just thought it was funny that Ambrose had a massive smile over his face.


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Just watched his segment with Jericho and Orton in 2005. He looks like 15 years younger now than then.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

It was so good to see him back, I actually got a little emotional and I rarely do at the E these days.

Fuck awful crowd though. His music is still top!


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Major mark out moment. Proud of Jake for turning his life around and of purse DDP for helping him get there. It was an amazing moment, hope he will be in the Royal Rumble. The crowd sucked though and didn't deserve to have a legend like Jake Roberts appear for them, Jake deserved a better pop than what he got.I love Dean Ambrose in the most manliest way, got to love the respect he has for Jake and the love for the business.

Those closing minutes of a poor RAW turned the show into epicness.


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

_Tears in my eyes when all of those legends appeared. Ambrose basically represented the whole entire wwe universe at the end of the night. Broke out of character and couldn't help but smile. Marked out just as much as he did!_


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Hairs stood on end when Jake's music hit.

What a moment. Fuck that crowd. Fuck current US Crowds altogether, they have fallen hard since the old days.


Emotional moment for me.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Got hopeful for either Jake or Scott seeing the DDP segment. Was disappointed to not see them in the Legends roll-call. 

Then, that ending. Says a lot about the kind of talent Jake is.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

That was so :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: worthy!! I haven't felt like that watching WWE in years, CANT WAIT FOR THE RUMBLE!!! YESHHHHHH!!!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Fucking great ending. :mark: big time for Jake, as soon as his music hit i shouted "Jake" 

Looks great now too IMO.


----------



## RangerXavier (Dec 21, 2013)

That was pretty awesome but damn the crowd was pretty disappointing they did not sound like they knew who that was nor were they excited for it


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

sliplink said:


> Just watched his segment with Jericho and Orton in 2005. He looks like 15 years younger now than then.


This is true, goes to show how looking after yourself can really benefit ... Jake's also actually an inspiration to everyone too when you think about it, look at what he's achieved, back on WWE TV and looking like a million dollars!!



Clint Eastwood said:


> Fucking great ending. :mark: big time for Jake, as soon as his music hit i shouted "Jake"
> 
> Looks great now too IMO.


So did I .. I wonder how many houses all said that in unison together haha

I love seeing these photo's in this thread too ... absolutely awesome!!!


----------



## S.MACK (Jun 1, 2012)

That was amazing, wish the crowd would've reacted more though


----------



## S.MACK (Jun 1, 2012)

RangerXavier said:


> That was pretty awesome but damn the crowd was pretty disappointing they did not sound like they knew who that was nor were they excited for it


Yes very strange, this hurt what should have been an amazing moment


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

NitroMark said:


> god bless


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

That return was so awesome.

There's these very rare nights that something special happens in the WWE, and when it happens nobody creates better moments than WWE.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

seeing Jake The Snake ending RAW in 2014 made me forget and forgive WWE that Hogan didn't returned.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Definitely marked out bro :mark: NO SHAME/REGRETS

Was pretty damn nice to see Ambrose's reaction too. Big night for him last night :mark:

Jake looked incredible too. So much respect for DDP. :clap


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

As a huge fan of Jake the Snake Robberts as a kid, and I was almost a kid again just seeing him come out looking youngert han the last time we saw huim in the WWE. The mans certainty got his shit together, good for him and good for the WWE for getting this man back.


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

Jake looked amazing.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

I really didnt see Raw, but I checked out the WWE APP and saw the Jake clip, and man, I marked the fck out even when I read and knew what the clip was about.

And wow, he is in great shape. DDP have done wonders with him. Couldnt stop laughing to Ambrose not trying to smile too much.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Damn, Jake has really got himself together. He looked great. Remember he looked half dead just a few years back.


----------



## mattributes (Feb 6, 2013)

I hope WWE doesn't give Ambrose any shit for smiling, I enjoyed it quite a bit. It's kind of like on SNL when they are trying to play it straight but end up cracking each other up which imo makes it even funnier. Dean smiling made the segment more special that it already was because really, when do you see that these days?


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

I've never even seen him wrestle a match, (bar his last RR appearance) and I marked. All I've ever seen of this guy is photo's where booze and drugs were killing him, as a wrestling fan to see a man who was that low back in the ring smiling made me very happy.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

It looked like Dean was enjoying that snake way too much. I laughed at the smirk on his face


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

It was a good surprise. When he dropped the snake on Ambrose.. it looked like he was smiling. Maybe he was marking out hard.

It was good to see Jake the Snake.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah really emotional especially since ive been following him throughout his "hard times" on the net. That SHITTY crowd did ruin it abit though but I hope the rumble fans give him a proper pop. Lol at Dean. I bet he went home a happy kid having to be in the ring with two of his childhood heroes in jake and piper.


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 27, 2008)

Fuck that piece of shit crowd. Nothing but 5 year olds, teenage girls who love John Cena and Parents who always look bored as fuck. It was like watching a golf tournament or an NBA game from the 50's. If Scott Hall came back, he would of came out to crickets or damn near nothing at all. Piece of shit crowd. Make some noise, get rowdy, go crazy, do something, shit...... 

Stupid little kids were like, "Mommy, who is that and why does he have a snake??? Where is John Cena?? I LOVE HIM!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Whatsup with stupid and dead crowds since last 2 weeks. :/ 

Why do people even bother attending if they cant cheer or boo. Lazy asses.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

It was amazing to see him! :mark:


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

Wagg said:


> was awesome seeing Jake Roberts back and I hope that he's going to be in the Rumble and maybe in the Hall Of Fame. As for Ambrose, the guy has got my respect. You know that he knows this business and was a fan as a kid and it was one of his dreams for Jake to return and put the snake on him. He has a lot of respect for this business and that's what matters. I can't say the same thing for bitches like the Ryback and any other stupid fucks that got in this business only for the money and fame.


Jeezus christ stop talking like your Vince Mcmahon. This bussines this business your not in the business so who gives a shit about your respect. What the hell do you know about why Ryback got in the "business" for? Do you know him personally? Has he said he did? Just shut up alright. Geeks these days fpalm


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

ashes11 said:


> I've never even seen him wrestle a match, (bar his last RR appearance) and I marked. All I've ever seen of this guy is photo's where booze and drugs were killing him, as a wrestling fan to see a man who was that low back in the ring smiling made me very happy.


Dude, You reeaaally need to watch his work. One of the all-time great promos and ring psychologists.


----------



## mattributes (Feb 6, 2013)

And yes I marked out hard. Having been a fan since '85 and having seen Jake many times in the past it was great. I knew the music immediately but it was like when CM Punk came back with Cult of Personality, I knew who it was but didn't believe it til I saw it. Great, great moment. That crowd did suck though, did all night. I almost went to that show and am glad I didn't only because I saved money to pick up some Rumble tickets.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

Very cool to see Jake back in the WWE. He looks like Don Frye, and they're both badass old dudes. :lmao at Ambrose and his innocent happy smile.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Ambrose with that mark out moment  

Turns out Jake Roberts was a pretty huge influence on Ambrose, who spent hours and hours studying his promo techniques, down to tone of voice, body language and hand movements. No wonder he was so happy to be working a spot with him.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

If you're wonder why Jake is so awesome, please watch this.
He was so good as a Heel, he made a zombie gravedigger the _good guy_.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

If Jake and Scott Hall appear in the Rumble I will absolutely lose my shit. And the possibility of Hogan returning on the RTWM...I'm not sure I'll survive the heart attack that will ensue.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

thefranchise03 said:


> Fuck that piece of shit crowd. Nothing but 5 year olds, teenage girls who love John Cena and Parents who always look bored as fuck. It was like watching a golf tournament or an NBA game from the 50's. If Scott Hall came back, he would of came out to crickets or damn near nothing at all. Piece of shit crowd. Make some noise, get rowdy, go crazy, do something, shit......
> 
> Stupid little kids were like, "Mommy, who is that and why does he have a snake??? Where is John Cena?? I LOVE HIM!!!!!!!!!!!"


This so much. I would've made more noise than everyone in that arena, nothing will ruin such a great moment but it could have been so much better with a decent crowd. Hopefully the Rumble crowd will give him a great reception.

Jake saving the DDT for the Rumble, he still knows how to keep us wanting more in this day and age, all we need is for him to cut one more legendary promo.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

ashes11 said:


> I've never even seen him wrestle a match, (bar his last RR appearance) and I marked. All I've ever seen of this guy is photo's where booze and drugs were killing him, as a wrestling fan to see a man who was that low back in the ring smiling made me very happy.


You have to watch when he let a snake bite a tangled up Macho Man.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Thank god Hogan didn't return with this crowd :lmao


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Arrive at 11:05. Whip it out. Leave at 11:06.

That's Jake "The Snake" Roberts ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

If that was Cena or some other non-IWC favorite doing the corpsing, he would be bitched on about how he no sold it and acted unprofessional.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

BrokenWater said:


> If that was Cena or some other non-IWC favorite doing the corpsing, he would be bitched on about how he no sold it and acted unprofessional.


Yeah, but Cena is famous for no-selling. It's his thing.

Anyway, it was the perfect ending for an old school Raw. Truly a feel good moment. Dean can probably die happy now knowing he interacted with both Jake Roberts and Roddy Piper in the same show. Good for him.


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

I fell asleep during the match, and only woke up at the bell ringing. What a boring legends show... And then Jake's music hit. What a great moment. Thank you Jake and thank you DDP. Loved it.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

When i realized what was happening I think my neighbors heard me go "oh shit". great moment.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Absolutely wonderful and as a fan this makes me so happy.

This guy was on his deathbed 18 months ago. Now he's made his return to WWE and looks better than I've seen him in decades. DDP deserves all the credit in the world for this.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

Arthurgos said:


> You have no idea how wrong you are.. Have you even seen his progress at all?
> 
> He has been helping teach his son in the ring and getting involved due to DDP's Yoga he could easily get thrown out of the Rumble.


I have seen the progress Scott has made.

But there is zero chance the WWE sends a dude with a pacemaker out to the ring to compete. None. Will never ever happen. That's not saying anything negative about Hall... He's one of my favorites. But he will never get cleared medically. That doesn't mean he hasn't made great strides and saved his life.


----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

Awesome, truly awesome.

But man, fuck that crowd


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

what a great return to a shitty fucking crowd


----------



## roman_reigns (Nov 25, 2013)

rumble entry, and hall of fame bound, (maybe) also hes a dlc character they probably wanted to promote that


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

BrokenWater said:


> If that was Cena or some other non-IWC favorite doing the corpsing, he would be bitched on about how he no sold it and acted unprofessional.



No he would't. This one of the few times I think Cena would get a pass. Dean is an admitted wrestling mark. Ambrose clearly had a mark out moment. I want to see how he was really acting inside. Remove everyone in the Dead crowd and have Ambrose inner self(Not in character) be in the arena alone. Ambrose would have made a pop bigger than Ziggler's Cash in and Lesnar's return. Hell I would give Cena props had he smiled. What wrestler(If they know wrestling...calling you out Cameron ) would't smiled?


----------



## Barrage (Sep 20, 2012)

I love that, when Jake teased putting Damien in Ambroses pants, someone actually says; "It's PG now, Jake. It's PG."


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

That old school raw was pretty damn good for me & too cool & NAO need to wrestle some more IMHO.

I loved the Snakes return I marked like a little kid again and he looked like a million compared to his 2005 DVD return on the high light real. Props to Ddp for saving him & Scott.

Bring back Scott hall for something just give him his moment in the sun one more time


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

It was amazing, everything was just incredible, it was like we were licing Ambrose's dream. Roberts was in a incredible shape, especially when we saw him before, it's just beautiful to see that he did it... and I was happy for Ambrose


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

I was half asleep when his music hit. Thought I was dreaming at first. Awesome moment. Loved it. :lol @ Ambrose face.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

He looks very good. Loved it, marked the fuck out bro. :banderas


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

I don't even think Ambrose's smile shows that he is marking out, rather than just being ticklish. I for one have held a snake more than once and they feel pretty cold and their movement feels kinda weird. Having that on your face might make me laugh as well.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

As somebody who has been closely following the journey of Jake, it was a great pleasure to see him back in the ring. But what I really, really loved about it was that Jake looked healthy. He wasn't just in the ring, he looked great in the ring. I just hope and pray that he continues to stay clean, and earns these appearances for doing so.

Next up, Razor Ramon.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Incredible. What a thrill it was to see him. Totally took me of guard.


----------



## bruser11 (Jul 24, 2003)

Didn't anyone notice how when jake took the snake to the ropes and it bite roman as u can hear him say ouch?


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

I was yelling "PUT THE SNAKE ON HIM!!!" like a little kid. I was so stoked. Jake for HOF!

Does anyone know which theme they used? I'm used to his 80's synth theme and didn't recognize the bongo one right away.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> WHO MARKED OUT? I MARKED OUT BRO


Yeah I did have a mark out moment I couldn't believe it was him and that they actually allowed Jake to use a Real snake on Ambrose, I was disappointed that he didn't do a DDT But it was great to see him back overall.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

I was surprised as any other fan of WWE, when Jake "The Snake" Roberts showed up on RAW. Just like Michael Cole said about his return sending chills up his spine, it sent chills up my spine as well. I hope WWE keeps on having more suprises like this. The last time I seen Jake "The Snake" Roberts in a WWE Ring it was in the early 90's.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

xdryza said:


> Yeah, but Cena is famous for no-selling. It's his thing.
> 
> Anyway, it was the perfect ending for an old school Raw. Truly a feel good moment. Dean can probably die happy now knowing he interacted with both Jake Roberts and Roddy Piper in the same show. Good for him.


My sentiments also in regards to Ambrose!



DARTH COCK said:


> When i realized what was happening I think my neighbors heard me go "oh shit". great moment.


I just shouted 'JAKE' soon as I heard his music, I was on my own so probably sounded like a mad man lol 



L-DOPA said:


> Absolutely wonderful and as a fan this makes me so happy.
> 
> This guy was on his deathbed 18 months ago. Now he's made his return to WWE and looks better than I've seen him in decades. DDP deserves all the credit in the world for this.


I think he looked better than ever, he looks really really well.



TheGmGoken said:


> No he would't. This one of the few times I think Cena would get a pass. Dean is an admitted wrestling mark. Ambrose clearly had a mark out moment. I want to see how he was really acting inside. Remove everyone in the Dead crowd and have Ambrose inner self(Not in character) be in the arena alone. Ambrose would have made a pop bigger than Ziggler's Cash in and Lesnar's return. Hell I would give Cena props had he smiled. What wrestler(If they know wrestling...calling you out Cameron ) would't smiled?


No doubt it was a mark out moment for Dean, you could so tell.



sliplink said:


> I don't even think Ambrose's smile shows that he is marking out, rather than just being ticklish. I for one have held a snake more than once and they feel pretty cold and their movement feels kinda weird. Having that on your face might make me laugh as well.


Trust me, he was marking out, it was obvious with the smile on his face, he did the same thing with Piper then got back into character, it was great!



DragonSleeper said:


> I was yelling "PUT THE SNAKE ON HIM!!!" like a little kid. I was so stoked. Jake for HOF!
> 
> Does anyone know which theme they used? I'm used to his 80's synth theme and didn't recognize the bongo one right away.


It was this one :






I marked out big time, soon as I heard it I was like 'JAKE' lol



Raw2003 said:


> Yeah I did have a mark out moment I couldn't believe it was him and that they actually allowed Jake to use a Real snake on Ambrose, I was disappointed that he didn't do a DDT But it was great to see him back overall.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Royal Rumble maybe?


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

I was expecting to see him in the rumble, but showing up on Raw was a total shock. Dude's in great shape, I marked out hard.


----------



## Divine Arion (Jan 7, 2014)

I wasn't expecting him to show up but I marked out like a little kid. So wonderful to see him looking healthy. 

I think Ambrose marked out harder than anyone. That smile just added an extra touch of awesome to that moment.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

Yea, I'm an idiot. I watched it again and it was obvious from the get go. I don't what the hell I heard the first time.


----------



## Joey C (Mar 8, 2005)

sliplink said:


> I don't even think Ambrose's smile shows that he is marking out, rather than just being ticklish. I for one have held a snake more than once and they feel pretty cold and their movement feels kinda weird. Having that on your face might make me laugh as well.


Ambrose seemed to be having the time of his life last night. During that promo with Piper he seemed to be a little less maniacal and more excited then normal. And then at the end, with the snake on him, probably a heavy mark out moment.


----------



## Culebra75 (Feb 22, 2013)

Too bad the crowd blew dog,fucking damn near cricket reaction by them.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Surprised :cena3 didn't come out to try and leech a pop off him


----------



## criipsii (Jun 27, 2011)

http://www.wwe.com/videos/jake-the-...n-to-wwe-at-old-school-raw-wwecom-ex-26174538

Post show interview for those who haven't seen it.

The look on his face


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

I think everyone marked out when he appeared APART from anyone in that lame a*s audience.

Seriously that crowd was f*cking awful.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

From DDP's twitter


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

criipsii said:


> http://www.wwe.com/videos/jake-the-...n-to-wwe-at-old-school-raw-wwecom-ex-26174538
> 
> Post show interview for those who haven't seen it.
> 
> The look on his face


Pure bliss. So very happy for the guy. 



Natsuke said:


> From DDP's twitter


Damn yo....


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

If I were Vince, I would only do OLD SCHOOL RAW when they are in MSG or in Philly.

The lack of POP that was given was a TOTAL EMBARASSMENT and I'm sure Vinnie-Mac was not too pleased about that.

Please TAKE A HINT, VINCE!!! 


Had this RAW taken place in one of the two venues I mentioned :


1.) Ric Flair would've gotten a GREAT POP.

2.) Arn Anderson would've gotten a very good pop.

3.) Piper would've gotten more of a reaction than he did.

4.) DDP would've gotten a considerably good pop along with a STANDING OVATION for what he did to help save Jake and Hall.

5.) *JAKE WOULD'VE GOTTEN A MASSIVE POP!*


So while this Raw was special with the ending the way it was, the lack of a crowd reaction just diminished the impact of what it really should've been.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Good for him, I just hope that he gets a RR appearance and a HOF induction along with DDP/Hall/Nash...


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy (Feb 21, 2011)

criipsii said:


> http://www.wwe.com/videos/jake-the-...n-to-wwe-at-old-school-raw-wwecom-ex-26174538
> 
> Post show interview for those who haven't seen it.
> 
> The look on his face


That's a real feel-good moment, as was his return.


----------



## Warrior4Champ (May 21, 2013)

My 7 year old was screaming at the top of his lungs and jumping up and down. He never really left the impression that he was interested in "old" wrestling. He would rarely watch older PPVs with me and always was requesting anything in the last 3 year time period. I was just sitting there with a dry smile on my face and a tear in my eye. 

Jake looks fantastic, great work by him and DDP to get himself together. If he shows up in the rumble match I will go crazy. As said before in this thread that garbage crowd was a complete waste of an Old School Raw and a great surprise appearance.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> If I were Vince, I would only do OLD SCHOOL RAW when they are in MSG or in Philly.
> 
> The lack of POP that was given was a TOTAL EMBARASSMENT and I'm sure Vinnie-Mac was not too pleased about that.
> 
> ...


Indeed, the lack of reactions from the most of those crowds, they should be ashame to call their self wrestling fans. Crowd probably was mostly PG people, i did see some old school fans mostly on the front.

It's great to see Jake back and healthy, to think that almost more than a year ago he was ready to put a gun to his head. DDP and his friends who helped him (X Pac called DDP that Jake was doing really bad so DDP called him to come over) did great and that fact they ended Raw with Jake was even better, i loved Ambrose's reaction and look when the music hit and especially that big ass smirk on his face on the ground. Really the first time i see him out of character, but hey, i would be too if my childhood hero was doing to me what Jake did in the past to his opponents. :cheer:mark:


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

Didn't mark out, I felt more embarrassed for Ambrose corpsing. I don't care about it but Vince probably wasn't happy with that.


----------



## Kassimo (Jun 2, 2013)

DDP looks as terrified as i would in that picture with Jake and Damien.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

The smile on Ambrose's face during all of it was fucking priceless to me.

I can't see Jake being a suprise in the Royal Rumble since he just did a suprise return tonight, I can see him being a shoe in for HoF this year, though.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

That DDPYoga is some serious voodoo, right there!

I was giddy as fuck to see him use his snake again, especially combined with Ambrose barely containing himself. (Also, Ambrose interactions with Punk, Piper AND Jake the Snake?!) Guy must've been in seventh heaven.


On a side note: DDP is also working closely with Scott Hall, combined with talks of signing Hogan for a WMXXX, could make for an nWo return, no? Perhaps at the Rumble? (All through a text Nash will send via HHH's phone of course.)


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

shought321 said:


> Didn't mark out, I felt more embarrassed for Ambrose corpsing. I don't care about it but Vince probably wasn't happy with that.


Not sure why he was laughing. It's also funny how CM Punk told him 'It's PG' after he put the snake between his legs.


----------

